# Profitieren vom schwachen Dollar?!



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

wenn man zB bei Steam ein Spiel kauft. Dann sind dort die Preise in Dollar angegeben.
Half Life2 zum Bleistift kostet dort nur 19,95$ also ca 13. Das ist doch sehr günstig oder?

Oder kommen da noch weitere Kosten auf einen zu? 

Habe noch nie über Steam oder ähnliche Plattformen gekauft.

könnte man da evtl auch bei Hardware, die man in einem ausländischem Shop (amerikanisch) bestellt, vielleicht trotz höherer Versandkosten noch sparen?


----------



## exa (28. November 2007)

hmm bei hardware eher nicht, denn da fallen noch zollgebühren und die angepasste mehrwertsteuer an, das dann zu den versandkosten dazu... das lohnt nur bei teuren anschaffungen...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

Pakete mit Warenwert ab $20 (oder warens 22?) müssen verzollt werden. In einigen Fällen rechnet es sich eventuell, aber dürfte auch zwecks Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung nicht ganz trivial sein, weil evtl. besteht die dann nur im Kaufland...

Bei so elektronischen Käufen und Downloads ist für die Europa-Region meist VAT inkludiert, wenn der Preis in EUR ist. Bei nem Dollarpreis dann vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2007)

hatte schon ab und an spiele im ausland über ebay gekauft, nix mit zoll

hl² kam sogar direkt aus singapur. 

ich denke ich hab einfach glück gehabt das die das teil nicht geöffnet haben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

also wenn ich mir das Spiel (HL2) jetzt über Steam bestellen würde. Was würde auf meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung stehen? 13,50? Oder wo/wie kann man noch vom schwachen Dollar profitieren?


----------



## Jor-El (29. November 2007)

Wenn du nur HL2 haben willst, dann schick mir ne PN mit deiner Email. Hab da noch HL2 als Geschenk zu vergeben. Musst halt nur nen Steam Account haben. Brauchst dir dann auch keine Gedanken mehr um die Umrechnung machen!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

du hast Post.

@Mods: vielleicht sollten wir diesen Thread verschieben. Um eine Allgemeine Diskussion zu diesem Thema anzufangen.


----------



## Jor-El (29. November 2007)

Also, ich hab mir damals die Orange Box über Steam gekauft. Hatte mich ca. 33 gekostet. Leider mögen die Leute bei Steam die Europäer nicht mehr so und kalkulieren den günstigen Euro mit ein. So kostet CoD4 für für uns satte 70 Dollar! Da ist das Spiel im Elektromarkt mit Verpackung günstiger.


----------



## hills (29. November 2007)

Jo hab auch schon drei mal bei steam gekauft und es war immer billiger als im Laden. Naja COD4 kostet echt jetzt 69$, aber vielleicht ist der Preis in den USA normal?

Ps.: darf man jetzt eigentlich sein zweites HL2 und EP1 verkaufen?


----------



## Jor-El (29. November 2007)

Verkaufen glaub ich nicht sondern nur verschenken. Der hohe Preis von CoD4 bezieht sich wirklich nur auf Europäer. Ansosnten kostet es glaub ich 50 USD.
Im übrigen muß man nicht über den großen Teich um Geld zu sparen. Habe jüngst erst für umgerechnet 72 Crysis und Blacksite 51 bei Amazon.uk gekauft. Amazon.de verlangt da schon 91. Wer also dem englischen mächtig ist sollte da mal vergleichen.


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2007)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Verkaufen glaub ich nicht sondern nur verschenken. Der hohe Preis von CoD4 bezieht sich wirklich nur auf Europäer. Ansosnten kostet es glaub ich 50 USD.
> Im übrigen muß man nicht über den großen Teich um Geld zu sparen. Habe jüngst erst für umgerechnet 72 Crysis und Blacksite 51 bei Amazon.uk gekauft. Amazon.de verlangt da schon 91. Wer also dem englischen mächtig ist sollte da mal vergleichen.




wollte aich schonmal über amazon.uk oder amazon.com kaufen, nur hab ich ums verrecken nicht rausbekommen wie teuer der versand von uk bzw. us nach deutschland ist.

zu steam, was passiert wenn man über einen amerikanischen proxy online geht, dann sollten doch die us preise angezeigt werden?!


----------



## Jor-El (30. November 2007)

Bei Amazon.uk ist es wie bei .de. Bevor man die Bestellung aufgibt, sind die Versandkosten aufgelistet. Bei zwei Spielen waren es um die 5-6 Pfund. Erhöht, bzw. verringert sich mit der Spieleanzahl.


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

hab mal im firefox nen ami proxy eingestellt, und siehe da cod 4 für 49,95$

leider muß man dann steam starten, wenn mans kaufen will.

mann kann doch irgendwo in windows direkt nen proxy angeben?


----------



## hills (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm willst du den echt über nen Proxy deine Kreditkartennummer übermitteln?


----------



## Maggats (5. Dezember 2007)

hills schrieb:


> Hm willst du den echt über nen Proxy deine Kreditkartennummer übermitteln?




hab ich gesagt das ich bei steam einkaufen will? nein außerdem hab ich keine kreditkarte


will halt nur ma wissen obs grundsätzlich machbar ist steam zu überlisten


----------



## hills (9. Dezember 2007)

ok


----------



## niLe (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja es ist machbar, über einem Proxy in den USA kann man bei Steam teils viel sparen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2008)

Anhebung der Wertgrenze für Kleinsendungen

Mit Verordnung (EG) Nr. 274/2008 - veröffentlicht im ABl. (EU) Nr. L 85 vom 27. März 2008 - wurde unter anderem die Wertgrenze für die so genannten Kleinsendungen (Artikel 27 der Verordnung (EWG) Nr. 918/83 - ZollbefreiungsVO) von derzeit 22 Euro auf 150 Euro angehoben.

Die o.a. Verordnung und die damit erhöhte Wertgrenze gilt ab dem 01. Dezember 2008.

Quelle: http://www.zoll.de/a0_aktuelles/azr_best_reiseverkehr_dez_08/index.html

Das heißt, man kann sich jetzt z.B. einen IPod in Amerika bestellen & sich den hierherschicken lassen. Und das ohne Steuern.

Eine gute Nachricht für alle, die sich Games, Filme o.ä. in den USA oder Japan bestellen.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Schön schön, wenn jetzt nur der EUR so im Keller wäre... 

US Dollar zu Euro ? Wechselkurs - Yahoo! Finance

Krebst nach wie vor bei 80 Cent rum, der Wechselkurs. Über den Sommer sah das so viel besser aus für Kleinimporteure.


----------



## aXwin (2. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir das Spiel (HL2) jetzt über Steam bestellen würde. Was würde auf meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung stehen? 13,50? Oder wo/wie kann man noch vom schwachen Dollar profitieren?




Bei Steam kommt immer noch 19% Mwst drauf... 
Also Preis in Dollar + 19% = Umgerechnet mit dem Aktuellen Dollarkurs = Preis in Euro


----------

